# مطاط البيوتيل iir



## ابو يوسف (5 يونيو 2010)

*

*


*هذا النوع من المطاط من اهم انواع المطاط الصناعى وهو عباره عن copolymer من*
*الايزوبيوتيلين والايزوبرين ويرمز له بالرمز iir . وعند اضافة هالوجين مثل الكلورين او البرومين*
*يصبح كلورو بيوتيل ويرمز له ciir , او برومو بيوتيل ويرمز له biir*​ 
*خواصه :-*
*-----------*
*يوجد تشابه كبير فى المواصفات بين مطاط البيوتيل ومطاط e.p.d.m فهو يقاوم*
*الاحماض والقلويات مقاومه جيده ومقاومته للطقس جيده ( out door ) *
*ومن اهم الخواص المميزه له خاصية مقاومته العاليه للنفاذيه (permeability )*
*اى يمنع تسرب الغاز منه تماما .ولكن مقاومته ضعيفه للمواد البتروليه*
*- هذا النوع من المطاط له ماده خاصه للتسويه هى polymethylol - phenol resin*​ 
*استخداماته :-*
*--------------------------*
*1- يستخدم فى صناعة كسوة التنكات tank lining*
*2- يستخدم فى صناعة الانابيب الداخليه لاطارات السيارات inner tubes *
*3- يدخل فى صناعة بعض المنتجات الطبيه مثل سدادات البنسلين والمحاليل . *
*================================================== ===*​ 
*شكرا والى لقاء اخر ان شاء الله*​


----------



## eng_medhat51 (14 يونيو 2010)

بالتأكيد نحتاج المزيد


----------



## الوردة الجوريه (6 ديسمبر 2010)

نرجو من حضرتكم التعمق في المعلومات لان عندنا مشروع بحث بالجامعه عن المطاط الطبيعي والمطاط الصناعي وشكرااا


----------



## م باسل وردان (11 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع رائع
نرجو المزيد


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (17 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (19 أغسطس 2011)

معومات جميلة
نرجو منك المزيد


----------



## wks316 (19 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك يحتاج الموضوع لشرح علمي اكثر


----------

